# Recovered after almost 10 years of suffering. (TOTALLY DOABLE)



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

After 3 years of daily meditation, yoga, and finding God I've finally broken free from the haze of dissociation. I'm finally content. My anxiety, depression, and PTSD is also gone. This all happened about 2-3 months ago. I'm baffled that I even recovered because I thought I had it worse then most (depersonalization/derealization), had 2 concussions, abused drugs heavily for a period of time, and yet here I am. By the grace of God. I suffered for almost a decade... and still came out on the other side. I don't regret the years I spent dissociated because they ultimately made me more appreciative of life and existence, and made me stronger in so many ways. Looking back almost feels like looking back on a dream. I'll never forget this weird, sad, confusing part of my life, but I'm glad to leave it in the past. I used to research obsessively about this state of mind. You can call it a disorder but IMO I think it's just a state of mind. Not a pleasant one but still. I know each of your guys pain. I lived it for a good chunk of time. I know the deep feeling of emptiness and loneliness depersonalization entails. I love all you guys, you can recover. If you have any questions or comments don't hesitate. Peace.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I am always skepitcal when God gets involved, but I am very happy for you. But God didn't do shit.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Awesome, congratulations!  What type of meditation did you do daily out of interest? And was the yoga anything special or just basic stretches/breathing exercises? Thank you for posting


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

Broken said:


> Awesome, congratulations!  What type of meditation did you do daily out of interest? And was the yoga anything special or just basic stretches/breathing exercises? Thank you for posting


Guided meditations on YouTube mostly. Early on I was doing 10-15 minutes a day, and progressed to 20-30 minutes a day. Would do them as soon as I woke up in the mornings. I still meditate daily, yoga I try to do at least 2-3 times a week. For yoga I was just doing full body sequences. I made sure to stretch my whole body really good. Usually did 20 min continuous yoga flows. I went to hot yoga classes a handful of times but found the hour long class and sweating heavily not really my thing lol. I did do breathwork sometimes but was mainly yoga+meditation throughout my journey


----------



## G16 (Jun 14, 2021)

Aridity said:


> I am always skepitcal when God gets involved, but I am very happy for you. But God didn't do shit.


GOD does.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

G16 said:


> GOD does.


exactly. 80 years of life full with superficial things, almost half of it we do sleep and the first 15 years dont contribute anything to our adult life 😂 it is not plausible for me to work like an idiot for cheap, material things and then die like a bastard to let everything behind you. no.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

leminaseri said:


> exactly. 80 years of life full with superficial things, almost half of it we do sleep and the first 15 years dont contribute anything to our adult life 😂 it is not plausible for me to work like an idiot for cheap, material things and then die like a bastard to let everything behind you. no.


I slightly disagree with these statements. Our first 15 years are also part of enjoying life, just like adult life is. I find them important as such, and I don't feel they need to serve later years, even if they do through education. Also, not having a god in our life doesn't necessarily mean being materialistic, being exploited and having no meaning. I think everyone has a chance to live a good life, whether they believe in a god or are atheists.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Trith said:


> I slightly disagree with these statements. Our first 15 years are also part of enjoying life, just like adult life is. I find them important as such, and I don't feel they need to serve later years, even if they do through education. Also, not having a god in our life doesn't necessarily mean being materialistic, being exploited and having no meaning. I think everyone has a chance to live a good life, whether they believe in a god or are atheists.


well i spoke just for myself. im old enough and gone through enough shit to know what is necessary at life and whats not. everybody forgets that we will die one day. how much value can something temporarily have at all? again those are just my own thoughts and opinion. everyone is free to have opinions


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

leminaseri said:


> well i spoke just for myself. im old enough and gone through enough shit to know what is necessary at life and whats not. everybody forgets that we will die one day. how much value can something temporarily have at all? again those are just my own thoughts and opinion. everyone is free to have opinions


Absolutely. Just like anyone, we are both free to have opinions and are both expressing them. So nothing wrong is happening here.

(edit: just one typo, given the meaning of your first sentence, I believe you forgot the word "my" between "at" and "life", in your second sentence)


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Trith said:


> Absolutely. Just like anyone, we are both free to have opinions and are both expressing them. So nothing wrong is happening here.
> 
> (edit: just one typo, given the meaning of your first sentence, I believe you forgot the word "my" between "at" and "life", in your second sentence)


yeah youre right i can obviously say whats in my life necessary


----------

